# corn casserole help



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I need your help. I am wanting to make a corn casserole. like this one
http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/corn-casserole-recipe/index.html

But I do not want to use the mix. Can one of you please tell me how to make the mix myself or eliminate it. Thanks


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

It looks to me like the above recipe is just a glorified cornbread, with two kinds of corn and sour cream mixed in. I would make your favorite cornbread recipe, but leave out the milk required for a regular cornbread, and just stir in the two corns and sour cream and try that. I have never used Jiffy mix for cornbread, but I'm sure you have to add some kind of liquid. In the above recipe it sounds like the corn and sour cream is the substitute for the liquid you would have to add to the Jiffy mix.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I make corn casserole (pudding) all the time and that recipe sounds wet to me.
1 stick of butter, 1 cup of sour cream and 1 can of creamed corn to only 8 oz of self-rising cornmeal??
It is almost like spoon bread.
Usually in recipes the sour cream replaces fat and liquid for the most part.
If it were mine I would cut down on the butter, but that is just me.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

steff bugielski said:


> I need your help. I am wanting to make a corn casserole. like this one
> http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/corn-casserole-recipe/index.html
> 
> But I do not want to use the mix. Can one of you please tell me how to make the mix myself or eliminate it. Thanks


jiffy mix is just your standard dry ingredients for cornbread... I would replace it with one cup flour, one cup corn meal and a couple teaspoons of baking powder.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Scalloped Corn


(A family favorite for years)

1 can cream style corn
1/2 C of milk
1 egg
1/2 tsp onion salt
1/4 C cornflake crumbs (or corn meal)
1/4 C shredded cheese (Cheddar)

Combine corn, milk, egg and onion salt in casserole dish.
Combine crumbs and cheese.
Spread over corn mixture.

Microwave on medium for 15 - 18 minutes----turning half way through.
Or:
Bake in 350 oven until knife inserted in certer comes out clean.


I always double this............and then I use 1 can cream corn and 1 can regular corn.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> jiffy mix is just your standard dry ingredients for cornbread... I would replace it with one cup flour, one cup corn meal and a couple teaspoons of baking powder.


Thank You 
That was just what I was looking for.
Perfect timing also.


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

I use a recipe similar to that, but I don't use cheese and only use cream-style corn. The kids eat it better that way. I usually eliminate the sour cream since it isn't something I always have in the fridge.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mountain Micks CORNBREAD & SULTANAS MUFFINS 
Â© Mountain Mick Blake , Baree 2001
1 c. flour
1 c. plain cornmeal
Â½ tsp. salt
4 tbsp. sugar
1 Â½ cup. milk
3 tbsp. shortening, melted
2 egg or egg powder
3 tsp. baking powder 
Â¼ cup Mayonnaise
Â½ cup sultanas
Firstly sift flour with all sugar, baking powder and salt. Combine with cornmeal & sultanas. Beat eggs slightly, add milk and mayonnaise now add dry ingredients, stirring only until moist and that it now share in to muffin tray and bake at 220Â°C (428Â°F) for 20 to 25 minutes.

hope this helps MM


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Or you could go a step further and try this....

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/512/Chevys_Sweet_Corn_Tamalitos_Corn_Cakes34971.shtml

Oh my goodness it's well worth the hassle of making. I tend to cook in a bain-marie rather than trying to cook on top of a pot of water


----------

